# html oder php code für gästebuch !



## consumed (10. März 2005)

Hi@,
Ich bräuchte für meine seite  ein code für ein gb in html oder in php ! in php (davon hab ich überhaupt keine ahnung weiß nur das es aus 3 buchstaben besteht ) müsst ihr mir sagen wie ich das einbinde ! bis jetzt besteht die komplette seite aus html !( davon weiß ich ein bissl was, hab aber nen paar freunde die da schon spezies sind ) und einen besuchercounter.


----------



## markusdobmann (10. März 2005)

Wenn du keine Ahnung von PHP hast, kannst du dich

ja bei http://www.heinzelzwerg.de anmelden. Dort bekommst du ein kostenloses Gästebuch
welches du leicht in deine Internetseite einbinden kannst!

MfG

Markus Dobmann


----------

